# Many People on Personality Cafe Have Questioned my Type



## JR_the_Extraordinary (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi, what do you think my MBTI type is?

Several people have strongly questioned my type, so I would like to get a general consensus.
I’ll provide a large amount of information about myself so that you can accurately type me.

Photos of me:

This is me standing on top of a giant sand mountain I randomly decided to singlehandedly build.










This is a diagram for a machine I came up with while I was supposed to be doing homework. It takes energy from the Earth’s rotation. Also, this is one of many things in my “Sciency Topics









This is my insta account










This is my first college laboratory I made in my Triple room. It has a secret tunnel under the bed that goes into my secret laboratory









The following 3 photos are about this time where I randomly decided to put weird cryptic posters all over my college campus at 3am. The posters all said, “2:22” and “come to the college green on Saturday at 2:22.” I did not say why. 36 hours later, 127 people showed up. I stood before them all and gave a presentation in which I counted down to 2:22pm.

























This is a 42 step,super complex conspiracy theory I came up with about why my teacher’s dog needs to be the Dean of the college.









This is my conspiracy page I randomly decided to make (I haven’t used it in a while). I posted a ton of weird and conspiracy theories for fun.









I very frequently come up with new games for my Instagram stories so that I can interact with my followers. In this game, I tagged 10 random people at a time.


----------



## JR_the_Extraordinary (Jul 30, 2020)

This is my linear paddle wheel that I invented and randomly decided to build on Christmas. It’s useless. The machine itself is just a 3D model for what a slightly better paddle wheel design would theoretically be.









This is a zipline I tried to build with some rope that was lying around the house. It didn’t work that well.









This is another one of my MANY Instagram games. I have 40+ story highlights btw. Anyway, this is the music war game where people submit songs according to prompts I come up with, and vote for a winner.









I randomly decided to make a mathematical formula to calculate the difficulty of climbing any given tree









I’ve asked my followers hundreds of random questions and this is one of them.









This is what 100 people who vote on my insta polls said my brain is like.









I also made these comics for my super boring theater class instead of doing the boring assignments, and the professor gave me credit.









This is a boat I made. It was for the “APES boat race” that the AP bio class does at the end of the year. I didn’t want to take an AP course, so I had my sister take it so that I







This is my second boat that I decided to build after my other one failed.


----------



## JR_the_Extraordinary (Jul 30, 2020)

I’ve made at least 70 videos but here’s one of them:


----------



## JR_the_Extraordinary (Jul 30, 2020)

This is the first model of my perpetual motion machine that I tried to build even though all of physics says that building a perpetual motion machine breaks the laws of physics and is impossible to make.









I fail at everything I do and I stayed up one night to list all my failures when I was supposed to be studying.









I love messing with the random spammer people who DM me on Insta.









A pick a path adventure game I made for my insta followers.









A giant hole I decided to singlehandedly dig for absolutely no reason at all.









Thanks for looking at the photos!!!

Additional Info that might be helpful to know:
- I have a ton of best friends who I am close with and also friends I just talk to a lot. I didn’t post photos with them because privacy for them but yeah.

-I’m a really bad student in school and I failed 4 math classes in high school.


Anyway, what type do you think I am?


----------



## Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect (Dec 24, 2020)

Great idea for typing.^ _Much_ more fun than reading the questionnaire. I think you’re typed correctly as an ENTP. Maybe you fall more mid-continuum for T/F and it throws people off? You seem like a Thinker who is incredibly people-oriented. I’m also get major P vibes, but am pretty impressed with your ability to follow through on a lot of these things.

_me: builds sand mountain about two feet tall. Eh, good enough. Time to collect seashells.*_


----------



## JR_the_Extraordinary (Jul 30, 2020)

Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect said:


> Great idea for typing.^ _Much_ more fun than reading the questionnaire. I think you’re typed correctly as an ENTP. Maybe you fall more mid-continuum for T/F and it throws people off? You seem like a Thinker who is incredibly people-oriented. I’m also get major P vibes, but am pretty impressed with your ability to follow through on a lot of these things.
> 
> _me: builds sand mountain about two feet tall. Eh, good enough. Time to collect seashells.*_


Hahahahahaha you’re only seeing the stuff I followed through on! I wish I could follow through on everything I start, but unfortunately that isn’t the case lol

Edit: Also thanks I really am glad to hear you like my photo idea I think it’s really fun this way.


----------



## Evitez/Le/Divan (Feb 9, 2021)

Lol, if I remember correctly Tesla ( not the industry, the famous man) have the same idea than you. ( use the movement of the earth to produce infinite energy). You have the stereotypical entp vibes haha ( sorry for my English)


----------



## JR_the_Extraordinary (Jul 30, 2020)

Evitez/Le/Divan said:


> Lol, if I remember correctly Tesla ( not the industry, the famous man) have the same idea than you. ( use the movement of the earth to produce infinite energy). You have the stereotypical entp vibes haha ( sorry for my English)


Thanks for your thoughts! I really appreciate it.
Also, my INTJ friend loves Tesla. I’ve learned a lot about Tesla because of her and I think he’s really cool.


----------



## Evitez/Le/Divan (Feb 9, 2021)

JR_the_Extraordinary said:


> Thanks for your thoughts! I really appreciate it.
> Also, my INTJ friend loves Tesla. I’ve learned a lot about Tesla because of her and I think he’s really cool.


A great man indeed, who sought more to work for humanity than for himself. The intj love to compare themselves to him (and I understand them).

Anyway, good luck with your plans, I hope you accomplish them all but one. (in addition it will serve me well haha)


----------



## Who'sWho (Dec 22, 2020)

I saw your video about being an ENTP. And I think you are an ENTP, highly likely with histrionic personality disorder and narcissitic traits.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

Who'sWho said:


> I saw your video about being an ENTP. And I think you are an ENTP, highly likely with histrionic personality disorder and narcissitic traits.


Hmm, couldn't it be that this is just one of the ways in which ENXP develops in healthy and secure environment? lots of things appear to be ironic.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Who'sWho said:


> I saw your video about being an ENTP. And I think you are an ENTP, *highly likely with histrionic personality disorder and narcissitic traits*.


This.

The OP's obsession with defining himself and requiring validation for it with waves of hand selected evidence is way OTT.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, you're unlike every ENTP I know, the geniuses or not. I don't know what your type is, but seeking popular vote, consensus, and getting your morality from other people are not very Ne dom traits. I understand people think that's how an ENTP is like because of stereotypes, so you'll likely get the validation you seek if not here then elsewhere (like you showed us in the other thread). Feels like the stuff you do, whatever the fun aspect of them, you already know their conclusion. Saying you fail at everything you do and bragging about it kinda shows me you don't' like challenging yourself in a way that will produce actual change and it doesn't matter to you that you do, again not very Ne dom in my experience and understanding. Feel free to correct me on that. But whatever the case this all seems very unhealthy to me, in addition to the other thread you made. I'm saying this with good intentions not to attack you, I'm getting the feeling you need some help.


----------



## Who'sWho (Dec 22, 2020)

Allostasis said:


> Hmm, couldn't it be that this is just one of the ways in which ENXP develops in healthy and secure environment? lots of things appear to be ironic.


He is over-the-top concerned about superficial image and attention seeking, well beyond healthy extrovert measures. His irony stems from him being intelligent enough to recognize that his behaviour is extreme. I have a similar ENTP friend, who was like this when he was in highschool. He was really unhealthy back then, and was a compulsive liar because he only cared about his image and not about what is truelly beneath. He eventually had a mental breakdown after his best friend couldn't tolerate him anymore, but this led to him getting a bit self-reflective and he is quite a genuine person today.

This guy reminds me of a youtuber named Onision. That dude had several metal breakdowns, uses and abuses weak insecure people for self-gratification. I hope OP is not in any way as bad of a person Onision is, but I wouldn't be shocked.


----------



## sxfiya (Mar 14, 2021)

Your personality type is: legend


----------



## sxfiya (Mar 14, 2021)

Apparently onision is an entj. He was also a narcissistic loser. Honestly a lot of people are saying OP seems unhealthy and narcissistic but I don’t see it? He probably just has a reliance on his Fe. I also took a look at his Instagram and he has adhd. I can tell you firsthand that that’s what adhd does to you- we think, process, feel, learn, and experience our world differently- and are also criticized consistently for it growing up so we often learn to look to others to see if our behaviour is “acceptable” or not. Someone also mentioned that he ‘brags’ about failing and doesn’t seem to try to get better- with the sheer amount of projects he takes on I think we can safely say that isn’t true haha. He also said he failed a math class 4 times, and the fact that he actually took it four times shows that he doesn’t give up easy. I def see entp, I’m impressed that he’s able to channel his Ne into projects so well! Good Ti based on the other video he made on what it feels like to be entp (delegating emotions, etc), his Fe is def developed. :’))


----------



## Who'sWho (Dec 22, 2020)

sxfiya said:


> Apparently onision is an entj. He was also a narcissistic loser. Honestly a lot of people are saying OP seems unhealthy and narcissistic but I don’t see it? He probably just has a reliance on his Fe. I also took a look at his Instagram and he has adhd. I can tell you firsthand that that’s what adhd does to you- we think, process, feel, learn, and experience our world differently- and are also criticized consistently for it growing up so we often learn to look to others to see if our behaviour is “acceptable” or not. Someone also mentioned that he ‘brags’ about failing and doesn’t seem to try to get better- with the sheer amount of projects he takes on I think we can safely say that isn’t true haha. He also said he failed a math class 4 times, and the fact that he actually took it four times shows that he doesn’t give up easy. I def see entp, I’m impressed that he’s able to channel his Ne into projects so well! Good Ti based on the other video he made on what it feels like to be entp (delegating emotions, etc), his Fe is def developed. :’))


What reminded me of onision are not ENTP qualities but histrionic narcissist qualities. I'm not a certified psychologist and even if I was it would be unwise to base your diagnosis on a few pictures and a video.

But I expressed my opinon, and I'm fairly certain in it. If I was a close friend or relative of the OP, I would force him to stop for a moment and try to not seek approval and attention for a week and see what happens. Just lay back, do what is expected of you, not less, not more. Don't self advertise. Just for one week. And don't tell anyone you are doing this. And see how you feel.

Edit: Besides, if I am wrong, I am wrong and that's it. If I am right, this dude will maybe recognize himself in histrionic/narcissist personality disorder and maybe try to educate himself about how to overcome it.


----------



## bmuddy120 (Dec 2, 2017)

Your the most obvious ENTP I've ever seen. How could they mistype you? The cretins, haha. But yeah your ENTP, its pretty clear I dont see the confusion. I agree with the thread. Hows it going man? Been a long time.


----------



## sxfiya (Mar 14, 2021)

Is it because of this post that you believe that? Entps have Ni opposite and Fi trickster which makes it hard to kind of describe ourselves. Others find it easy to be like “I’m creative, intelligent,...”. For an entp, describing oneself that way doenst feel genuine. I think OP (and correct me if I’m wrong) just felt that by showing the kinds of things he does, it would be a more practical and realistic way of demonstrating who he is. He also uses his social awareness to better himself as a person, for example going vegan, which isn’t characteristic of npd. He also doesn’t seem to exhibit the emotional instability and dramatic behaviour thats characteristic of hpd. Onision genuinely exhibited behaviours such as using people for attention, being emotionally manipulative towards his girlfriend, saying purposely controversial things on the internet to start fights. Narcissism is a complex personality disorder involving manipulation of others to gain validation and reinforce the idea that you’re the best person in the world as a way to avoid your problems. I’d be careful about throwing that label around.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

@Who'sWho 
I don't know who that is or if there is a necessarily a disorder, but yes, something does seem off, but I have only some wild guesses.


----------



## sxfiya (Mar 14, 2021)

I feel like people know more stereotypes about being an entp than what entps are actually like. Interestingly enough a few people just typed me as istj on my recent post 😂 which is crazy to me


----------



## JR_the_Extraordinary (Jul 30, 2020)

tanstaafl28 said:


> @JR_the_Extraordinary
> 
> I don't think you're an ENTP, you're just a little too brash for that. You are a sensor trying way too hard to be an intuitive because you think it sounds really cool. ENTPs can be bold, but we're not brash. We don't mind attention, but we don't absolutely need it. You do. You really absolutely need attention. Maybe you'll mature and I'll discover I'm wrong, but I think you'll find your ultimate niche as an ESTP.
> 
> ...


My 18 slide presentation about why a big ball lands before a small ball of the same density when dropped from a plane. I later turned this into a video 









My pulling experiment that I’m going to do to see what the best way to pull on a rope is.

















The time I spent 20 hours looking at every possible chess move.








The time I refused to answer write the answer 8 knew was “correct” on the math test because I found a counter example so instead I spent all the test time writing an essay about the counter example on the back.
















How I respond to 



















My conspiracies have to be the Ne thing I’ve ever seen serious it’s really really Ne overload.









Same for all my comics.


----------



## JR_the_Extraordinary (Jul 30, 2020)

sxfiya said:


> Yeahhh, you’re an entp if I ever saw one 😂 also I feel like an estp wouldn’t try this hard to prove it


I mean there’s a reason 16p calls ENTPs the “Debators” lol. I mean, it’s probably safe to bet that ENTPs like to debate more than most people. And, well, I like to debate too and this is a debate in which I am extremly informed.

But also, really value objectivity and truth so I feel compelled to debate anythingthat doesn’t make sense to me (like saying I’m not ENTP).


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

JR_the_Extraordinary said:


> Wait I’m sorry! I just realized that I didn’t share much evidence of me being an intuitive and not a sensor. Okay here’s some more information that may possibly make you reconsider your
> 
> The following 2 photos are a random math problem I sat in a chair for 3 days straight solving.
> View attachment 875178
> ...


I saw. I was immediately bored and would NEVER spend 3 days trying to solve that. Not how I would approach it at all. Way too concrete.


----------



## sxfiya (Mar 14, 2021)

JR_the_Extraordinary said:


> I mean there’s a reason 16p calls ENTPs the “Debators” lol. I mean, it’s probably safe to bet that ENTPs like to debate more than most people. And, well, I like to debate too and this is a debate in which I am extremly informed.
> 
> But also, really value objectivity and truth so I feel compelled to debate anythingthat doesn’t make sense to me (like saying I’m not ENTP).


Well people often confuse our intentions. When us ENTPs "debate", it's because we're genuinely trying to learn about the other persons viewpoint. That's another indicator of Ne, throughout this thread you've consistently asked people questions as if you genuinely wanted to understand their pov. Fun fact, my parents are both Se users and they get super mad at me all the time for asking them too many questions lol. Apparently I come off as confrontational. I've only really met one other entp (he was in my calculus class gc) and he would always try to start discussions. It was super cool bc whenever he and I got into it we would always end up coming to a conclusion that we agreed on


----------



## sxfiya (Mar 14, 2021)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I saw. I was immediately bored and would NEVER spend 3 days trying to solve that. Not how I would approach it at all. Way too concrete.


maybe u just have bad Ti. Math = <333


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

sxfiya said:


> maybe u just have bad Ti. Math = <333


Maybe. I never had the patience for it when I was a kid. Then I learned math for electronics in the Navy. After that, I learned a few programming languages in college. Now I work on satellite telecommunications networks.

Maybe I'm just an old man who doesn't remember what it was like to be a young ENTP. I was pretty wild back then.


----------



## sxfiya (Mar 14, 2021)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Maybe. I never had the patience for it when I was a kid. Then I learned math for electronics in the Navy. After that, I learned a few programming languages in college. Now I work on satellite telecommunications networks.
> 
> Maybe I'm just an old man who doesn't remember what it was like to be a young ENTP. I was pretty wild back then.


ohhhh interesting! Although I will say, school made me hate math. It wasn't until university that I learned to appreciate it. and lol my "wild" days were over at 15 but that's more due to life circumstance than anything. When you're thrown into responsibility you kind of just have to step up. I guess I get what you meant by being brash. This kind of hardens you and at least personally, is what made me more reserved


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

SIothful said:


> Don’t have any specific style.


I see. 
I read in some of your "type me threads" that you identify as ISTP.
Your stance reminds me of Bruce Lee's no style as the style and no way as the way.
He was an ISTP 4w5 I think.

After reading Jung I don't really have a firm style that match any of the systems either.
But I mix and match whatever needs to be said to convey somewhat what I mean to express.
Being what passes for an ISFP/ESI my cognitive style doesn't really crave a whole lot of presicion.
Hence types that expect that may be bothered by a difficulty of matching my jagged pieces on the micro scale of logical analysis.
My style says to hell with the details I will just ram that object through and make it fit.


----------



## Diophantine (Nov 24, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Maybe. I never had the patience for it when I was a kid. Then I learned math for electronics in the Navy. After that, I learned a few programming languages in college. Now I work on satellite telecommunications networks.
> 
> Maybe I'm just an old man who doesn't remember what it was like to be a young ENTP. I was pretty wild back then.


Idk, as a young person who heavily leans ENTP I thought that equation was a little too brute force, as well. And the kind of need for external validation of identity that I'm seeing doesn't really make me think ENTP either. I think true ENTP would just _know_ they are just being reading a description of the type. There are several things that just scream _wow that is so me _and would leave the ENTP with no doubt.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

HAL said:


> @JR_the_Extraordinary No I'm saying there seems to be a grain of truth to the suggestion that you might have some kind of attention-seeking narcissistic personality disorder because you are utterly obsessed with talking about yourself in bizarre self-proclaiming ways, and seem to be desperately seeking validation from others. At the very least, you're coming across as very immature!


You are aware that Bipolar 1 can easily come off as NPD in the manic phase?
There are subtle differences such as talking intensity and spead (one sentence can get answered by 4 new ones), responce to proper medication, etc.


----------



## JR_the_Extraordinary (Jul 30, 2020)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Because he's fictional? If you're trying to live up to a fictional character, that's probably not the best use of





Diophantine said:


> Idk, as a young person who heavily leans ENTP I thought that equation was a little too brute force, as well. And the kind of need for external validation of identity that I'm seeing doesn't really make me think ENTP either. I think true ENTP would just _know_ they are just being reading a description of the type. There are several things that just scream _wow that is so me _and would leave the ENTP with no doubt.


I mean I know I’m ENTP lol I made this thread to see why people don’t think I am. But I definitely know I am. As for the brute force and time taken to solve the equation... I wasn’t about to give up on a challenge. I’m pretty sure ENTPs are supposed to like challenges. Well, at least I do. But also, determination and willpower aren’t related to MBTI. Some ENTPs are lazy and some have drive and willpower to power through. Idk I don’t see how that has anything to do with cognitive functions.


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I was that ENTP when I was younger. I was bold, but never brash. I have never shied away from attention, but I never sought it out either.
> 
> There was always an ebb and flow to my life. I am bold one day and quiet the next.
> 
> As I got older, I became a little more circumspect. I generally pick my battles more carefully these days. Tertiary Fe, wisdom, both?


It good that you were bold, but I don't think brashness or how attention-seeking one is would disqualify someone from being an ENTP.

Likewise, I wouldn't discount someone from being an INFP just from their arrogance or how evil they were.

There was another post from someone else about ENTPs and humility. That one was also wrong.


----------



## JR_the_Extraordinary (Jul 30, 2020)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I saw. I was immediately bored and would NEVER spend 3 days trying to solve that. Not how I would approach it at all. Way too concrete.


Doing math without any kind of formula or guide or anything is too concrete? Then what isn’t concrete lol. Storytelling? Because I do a lot of that. I’m a Storytelling Studies major in college which is a major I self-designed because my college rocks. It’s awesome, my entire major is just to take creative courses where I tell stories. It’s a dream come true.

Anyway, I’m pretty certain that determination and willpower can be different among people of the same type. I mean, determination isn’t exactly a cognitive function. But also, I never back down from a challenge so there was no way I was going to lose to that math problem.


----------



## JR_the_Extraordinary (Jul 30, 2020)

secondpassing said:


> It good that you were bold, but I don't think brashness or how attention-seeking one is would disqualify someone from being an ENTP.
> 
> Likewise, I wouldn't discount someone from being an INFP just from their arrogance or how evil they were.
> 
> There was another post from someone else about ENTPs and humility. That one was also wrong.


Yeah I think cognitive functions matter above all and everything thing else seems kind of unrelated. Because if someone uses Ne Ti Fe Si
I’m pretty sure that’s all it takes for them to be considered an ENTP.

Also, good point about how types can come in all moral flavors. Hitlers and Jesus are obviously the best examples. Two INFJs. Quite different people though.


----------



## JR_the_Extraordinary (Jul 30, 2020)

Question to anyone who voted ESFP:

I am REALLY curious about why I need to know the reasoning behind that choice. It seems kinda off.

I mean, I’m not sure where I expressed Fi. And, the amount of Se I show seems to be pretty minimal.

Anyway, yeah, please explain.

[I can understand the ENFJ votes better because I can see how people might think I have a lot of Fe but... inferior Ti? Idk but it really seems like I use quite a lot of Ti. Also, not sure where you see Ni.]

Edit: I’m surprised there aren’t more INTP votes. That’s the only other type that could really make sense in my opinion.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

I know I'm just joining in on the dog-piling here, but in my pseudo-psychological opinion (that shouldn't be taken seriously for obvious reasons) I think this is a topic that you might find challenging to solve since you appear to have a lot of exaggerated characteristics that might suggest some kind of personality disorder.

But, like I said this is the judgemental opinion of someone miles away and with no formal training in any area of the sciences, social or otherwise (I was kicked out of secondary school so never got a chance to learn them in a standard curriculum). So take it with that big pot of sodium chloride, kept for such occasions.

Also, I didn't read the whole thread, but some of your older videos might be better for typing you than a hand-picked selection, but not me, someone better and more interested:


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> Hi, what do you think my MBTI type is?


Seems like the only information I can work with is photos and how they vibe.
So, if we go by vibes then I'll say ENFP.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

JR_the_Extraordinary said:


> No, I thought it would work but have since found out for myself that it definitely won't. That was 2.5 years ago. I have long moved on from that machine but it used to be all I could talk about.


OK but what did you learn from it? I'm trying to give you a chance to talk about how you think


----------



## Quantus (Mar 18, 2021)

JR_the_Extraordinary said:


> Question to anyone who voted ESFP:
> 
> I am REALLY curious about why I need to know the reasoning behind that choice. It seems kinda off.
> 
> ...


I gave an explanation 2 pages earlier and I don't intent to repeat myself.


----------



## JR_the_Extraordinary (Jul 30, 2020)

xwsmithx said:


> You are a bundle of contradictions, that's about all I get. You say that you spend all your time alone with your ideas, but then you post pics of hills and holes you have made with a picture of yourself that screams, "Look at me!" You have a lot of ideas for machines, but your ideas for things to do are all very earthy. You literally look like a surfer dude. You say you treat your body like crap but you look quite healthy and fit. You defend yourself as an ENTP, but most NT's really couldn't give a shit about other people's opinions of their MBTI. Being an INTJ, I can tell other INTJ's almost at a glance, INTP's, INFJ's, and ENTJ's with a little bit of study, but beyond that, I'm not entirely sure. So I can say with reasonable certainty that you're not any of those four, but which one of the remaining twelve? Dunno.


Okay I love this. Thank you so much that’s amazing okay this is going to be really fun to respond to. I’ll address each question individually.

Contradiction 1: I spend all my time alone yet am very social and showy and look at me.

Response: So true. Extremly true. I dug that hole all alone. 4 hours alone on the beach. I made that sound mountain all by myself on the beach. 7 hours alone on the beach. I asked random people walking by to take the photos and videos at the end. But yes, I spend all my time alone. How else could I get so much done to show all the people what I did? hahahaahhaah really though on campus I’m always in my dorm often for many days straight working on stuff. People don’t see me at all. But when I come Iout, I show up to the cafeteria wearing a cape or something and I talk to everyone. Then disappear.

Contradiction 2: I have a lot of ideas for machines but they’re all earthy.

Response: Okay I have a pretty simple explanation for this. I have a learning disability so I’m really bad at learning stuff so for example even though I love physics I can’t take physics because I’d fail out. So, if I had more knowledge I’d definitely be making more sci Fi type stuff like I would literally try to make an iron man suit if I remotely knew how unfortunately my knowledge is ultra-novice so I do what I can and what I can do is limited to earthly mechanical stuff

Off topic comment that I liked: I look like a surfer dude.

Response: Thanks!! That’s awesome

Contradiction 3: I say I treat my body bad but look fit.

Response: Again thanks I really appreciate the compliment. Okay here’s the thing. I am SUPER extreme. I’m either 100% or 0% on every single thing I do. That photo was 1.5 years ago when I was trying for a marathon (I hate running so much but my ENFP friend challenged me to do it). So I got obsessed with keeping track of my fitness and nutrition and such. Two weeks before the marathon I ran 20 miles and was like this sucks I don’t want to do 26 so I just lost interest in running in 1 day and forgot about the marathon. Fast forward a year (to now) I completely abandoned being healthy and haven’t exercised since and I never drink water unless my voice is so dry I can’t talk.I went from super fit to literally so weak I would honestly classify myself as disabled and that’s not an exaggeration.

Contradiction 4: I defend myself as an ENTP but most people don’t care about what type they are.

Response: For this, I can definitively say that when what I believe is truth is questioned I take an incredible interest in scrutinizing theopposition and finding out what the truth really is. I need truth. If you can provide compelling evidence that convinces me I’m an ISFJ I will believe you. But, I need to analyze for myself that your reasoning makes sense and is logical. In this case, I believed that the truth was that I am an ENTP. The minute it was put into question I have been intent on analyzing counter reasoning to scrutinize it and see if it is indeed logical.

Contradiction 5: Of the remaining 12, ESTP seems to be the most likely. That is what I am currently considering.
However, I am not yet convinced.

Thanks for that analysis though I really loved it.


----------



## JR_the_Extraordinary (Jul 30, 2020)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Dude, I really don't care what type you really are, I still think you're pretty cool regardless. I absolutely love your: "...Dive in head first" enthusiasm. Whatever you may be, it is obvious you love to identify and solve problems.
> 
> I can completely understand and admire that no matter what the methods involved.


Thanks I really appreciate that a lot. And I mean if Im the first ESTP that’s like me then that’s cool. I would like to be certain so I can know if I should update my insta bio or not but that’s a me thing thanks again though


----------



## xwsmithx (Jan 17, 2017)

JR_the_Extraordinary said:


> Okay I love this. Thank you so much that’s amazing okay this is going to be really fun to respond to. I’ll address each question individually.
> 
> Contradiction 1: I spend all my time alone yet am very social and showy and look at me.
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it. One point I have to make a correction about, the "earthy" comment wasn't about the machines but your ideas of things to do. Some examples: hike all 46 high peaks; run 20 miles around track; build tree house; roller derby; WWE wrestling match; skiing in Colorado; etc. None of these are typical NT things to do. They are things you'd find SF's doing. A typical list of NT things to do: play chess; visit a museum; take a course; go see a classical music concert; reorganize the book shelves; point out why someone on the internet is wrong.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

xwsmithx said:


> You are a *bundle of contradictions*, that's about all I get. You say that you spend all your time alone with your ideas, but then you post pics of hills and holes you have made with a picture of yourself that screams, "Look at me!" You have a lot of ideas for machines, but your ideas for things to do are all very earthy. You literally look like a surfer dude. You say you treat your body like crap but you look quite healthy and fit. You defend yourself as an ENTP, but most NT's really couldn't give a shit about other people's opinions of their MBTI. Being an INTJ, I can tell other INTJ's almost at a glance, INTP's, INFJ's, and ENTJ's with a little bit of study, but beyond that, I'm not entirely sure. So I can say with reasonable certainty that you're not any of those four, but which one of the remaining twelve? Dunno.


I absolutely love the term: "...Bundle of Contradictions." I've used it many times to describe myself. 

*What is like being an ENTP?*

There's pain to being an ENTP. It's a mix of everything.
We will fit in everywhere but nowhere.
We are extremely arrogant but very much aware of all our faults.
Capable of anything, yet not motivated to do a thing.
Witty and charismatic but have low tolerance for people.
Great with advice but follow none of it.
We are most likely geniuses but have trouble handling our own emotions.
We are extroverts who need a lots of personal space.
We love being different but hate being misunderstood.
Have brilliant ideas but lack patience to follow through with them.
We will have more interests than anyone we know but get bored with every one of them.
We easily understand the thoughts of others but find it hard to translate our own.
Surprisingly compassionate yet seemingly very cold.
We make it look fun, but there's more to it. 









[ENTP] - What is is like being a ENTP


What is like being an ENTP? There's pain to being an ENTP. It's a mix of everything. We will fit in everywhere but nowhere. We are extremely arrogant but very much aware of all our faults. Capable of anything, yet not motivated to do a thing. Witty and charismatic but have low tolerance for...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## JR_the_Extraordinary (Jul 30, 2020)

xwsmithx said:


> Glad you liked it. One point I have to make a correction about, the "earthy" comment wasn't about the machines but your ideas of things to do. Some examples: hike all 46 high peaks; run 20 miles around track; build tree house; roller derby; WWE wrestling match; skiing in Colorado; etc. None of these are typical NT things to do. They are things you'd find SF's doing. A typical list of NT things to do: play chess; visit a museum; take a course; go see a classical music concert; reorganize the book shelves; point out why someone on the internet is wrong.


Good point. That’s because that list is for activities to do with my ultra Hippie friend group, so those are ideas I come up with for them because I know they like stuff like essential oils and chakras and hippie stuff like vans and making their body like a temple or something with yoga and hiking lol

I mean, it’s significantly more likely that my ENFP friend is ESFP than it is that I’d be ESTP rather than ENTP and I’ll tell you why

she likes physical activities and exploring the world and my hippie friend group is the only reason I’m ever even remotely in shape because they motivate me to exercise but the only reason I say she’s ENFP and not ESFPis because she’s REALLY obsessed with that magical chakraand voodoo stuff and taro cards and all that and she brainstorms like a machine (although apparently that can be Se too) oh and all her ideas are ultra impractical like “let’s build a roller coaster” and I mean I’m already an unrealistic person and even I’m like “uhhh with what metal or materials we have no budget Im not sure if we could feasibly build an entire rollercoaster today with no supplies or money.”

Anyway, I have 3 different friend groups:

1. The high school hippie adventure friend group

2. The college emotionally intellectual but tame and docile friend group

3. My ultra-logic INTJ friend (textbook INTJ in every way) and her friend who is now my friend too

I act differently with each group and have them to fulfill different areas of my life:

My hippie friends are the only ones I do physical adventures with like hiking and skiing and whitewater rafting with

My college friends (FJs) I just talk to and we go on scenic walks through cities and parks type adventures lol and then go to a cafe and talk

And I really get along super well with my INTJ friend we are inherently ultra- compatible when talking to each other I wish I could describe it better just super intellectual and logical conversations but also non serious and chaotic our dynamic just is extremely compatible

So yeah my hippie friends may very likely be ESFP like Penny fromBig Bang theory I mean she’s into astrology (albeit not as much as them thats their life) so idk I could easily see them as ESFP

As for me, well all my personal projects are intellectual but for fun I do enjoy literally everything from physical adventures to intellectual debates notice even now what I’m doing I’m sure as heck not outside even though it’s a nice day because this conversation is just too intellectually stimulating for me and the reason is because it’s a theoretical discussion about which theoretical type of person I am and I get to be an expert because it’s about me so I can easily contribute to the conversation


----------



## JR_the_Extraordinary (Jul 30, 2020)

Important note: I’m definitely a 7w6 and I know it seems like I’m a 3 because I achieve a lot apparently (thanks guys I really appreciate) it’s a lot deeper than that and I’m not sure if it’s even possible to accurately type someone’s enneagram because it’s all internal motivation that outside viewers can’t know.

I am aware of my motivations for everything though so I’ll share.

I’m a type 7 because all the cool projectsI do are all motivated by my need to escape pain and suffering. That’s my single driving factor and motivation. I’ll explain.

Okay, so I’m a horrible student acedemically and no matter how hard I try I always failure or at least I’m mediocre. Doing anything I don’t want to do is not only physically painful for me but I straight up fall asleep on the spot.

My body literally deactivates and shuts down and I fall asleep to avoid doing something I don’t want to do. But, the minute the stressor is gone, I perk back to lodge and am full of energy again. I’ve fallen asleep on the floor, in the library, actually just everywhere.

Okay so, how does my need to avoid pain fuel my constant need to make projects?

Well, I make the projects so I can justify to myself why it’s okay so I don’t feel bad when I avoid doing schoolwork. For example, I think, ‘I’m working on my show which I’m going to pitch to Netflix thats whay more important than writing the research paper I’m going to be famous what would that even do for me”

And then I don’t feel bad when I get failing grades because I’m like ‘so what I’m going to be famous’

But really, all these achievements are to just to escape. I self-designed an entire major just to escape this horrible required class for my Theater major (which I was doing even though I’m not interested in theater because the classes require no work)

So yeah I know for a fact that I’m a type 7 with a 6 wing because I’m nowhere near an 8 at all I am rediculously non confrontational


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

JR_the_Extraordinary said:


> Important note: I’m definitely a 7w6 and I know it seems like I’m a 3 because I achieve a lot apparently (thanks guys I really appreciate) it’s a lot deeper than that and I’m not sure if it’s even possible to accurately type someone’s enneagram because it’s all internal motivation that outside viewers can’t know.
> 
> I am aware of my motivations for everything though so I’ll share.
> 
> ...



I was thinking 3 because you seem like a showman. You make great effort to package and present your findings with flair and flourish. I wouldn't be at all surprised if 3 is in your tritype. You sell your "brand" well.


----------



## JR_the_Extraordinary (Jul 30, 2020)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I was thinking 3 because you seem like a showman. You make great effort to package and present your findings with flair and flourish. I wouldn't be at all surprised if 3 is in your tritype. You sell your "brand" well.


Yeah you’re right about that it probably is in my tritype maybe 739 that makes sense I definitely have a lot of flair


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

JR_the_Extraordinary said:


> Important note: I’m definitely a 7w6 and I know it seems like I’m a 3 because I achieve a lot apparently (thanks guys I really appreciate) it’s a lot deeper than that and I’m not sure if it’s even possible to accurately type someone’s enneagram because it’s all internal motivation that outside viewers can’t know.
> 
> I am aware of my motivations for everything though so I’ll share.
> 
> ...


Also, your ability to show your step-by-step process would seem to me to indicate you do a lot better with linear thinking than I ever did. I was terrible in math class as a kid because I don't do step-by-step problem solving and I sure as hell didn't like showing my work. I'm so consumed by the process that I often forget the steps I took to get there. Everything is a series of: "...Endless variations on a theme" with me. Somehow I got this idea that ENTPs were supposed to be experts in non-linear thinking. I could be wrong about that, I'm just throwing it out there. 

I'm also wondering what you think about something called: "trans-contextual thinking" 









Trans-contextual Thinking and the Genius of Tom Waits


Trans-contextual thinking is the ability to create connections in the mind between things that aren't typically associated with each other in a particular context...




intuitivemusician.com













The Christmas Tree Brain


What is a “Christmas Tree Brain?” Someone who likes to shop? Decorate the house? Take a limo ride to view the holiday lights? Actually, the Christmas Tree Brain is an asynchronous macro-state measured by an electroencephalogram (EEG). It is characterized by various brain regions firing at...




www.annholm.net













NeTi (ENTP) — Type in Mind







www.typeinmind.com





I think this is why I struggled so much when I was younger because my mind made connections that other people simply could not comprehend because:


I couldn't explain the process by which I got there from start to finish.
I couldn't adequately communicate my product in a manner in which others could easily comprehend. 
This is where you seem to excel. You seem to have zero problems explaining your process, nor do you seem to have any issues clearly demonstrating your product. Now I think I've gotten much better at it, but it took me the better part of 50 years to get there. You seem to have an incredible edge here and you need to exploit it. 

This was my biggest struggle when I was young. I had all these ideas and concepts in my head but no means of cohesively expressing them. I was never able to completely learn any sort of "language" to set them down so others could see them the way I did, be that language: color, numbers, words, pictures, musical notes, or whatever. I happen to love encryption because it is meaning that has been hidden by shifting symbols around. Unlocking meaning has always been my favorite form of problem solving. 

This is why I constantly challenge myself to make as much meaning with as few words as possible. It forces me to focus and consider my words more carefully for maximum impact. 

I believe you taught me something about myself. Look at that!


----------



## Who'sWho (Dec 22, 2020)

No man shall live unless he admits defeat and accepts JR is indeed, an ENTP.

Anyone that is still talking with JR has codependent personality disorder. Only half joking.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Who'sWho said:


> No man shall live unless he admits defeat and accepts JR is indeed, an ENTP.
> 
> Anyone that is still talking with JR has codependent personality disorder. Only half joking.


I'm still not convinced of that completely. He's got some key advantages I never had. He knows his process and he shows his work. I never could do that very well. I simply got a solution, ran with it, and never looked 
back. Maybe that's on me.


----------



## bmuddy120 (Dec 2, 2017)

JR_the_Extraordinary said:


> Hey! Yeah it’s been a long time I tend to just hop on and off of personality cafe at random times but I always come back. Also, yeah I’m not sure what the confusion is either. I mean, even if you just went off the letters (don’t lol) how could I be anything else other than Extroverted, Intuitive, Thinking, and Percieving? Same goes for the cognitive functions of course.
> 
> Anyway,I have been super ibssed with making documentaries for film class for the past few weeks. Although, that’s about to end soon so then I’ll do something else. How have you been?


Ive been good, been drawing a lot for practice to eventually make my manga series. Got lots of work to do and future planning for it, I'm overall handling my house fine and me and my ISFJ friend made up. My family seems to be doing good and my Nanas birthday was St. Patricks day. Been making anime tier lists on reddit and of course causing controversy since no one agrees on types. Of course ENFP characters confusion with ESFPs and ESFJs mixup with people and you already know me putting Iroh on the INFP list made everyone salty lol. Here's some of them here down below. Forgive me if PerC makes this message long with the links. Also Ima do your type soon in a few days for ENTPs, dont worry. Oh, and also I learned a lot about the functions recently and still learning more from Michael Pierce and other sources, he's absolutely amazing with all his function analysis videos and type breakdown and revisits, I highly, highly recommend him. Here's some of my Tier lists down below, I guess I'll do ISTP tomorrow:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/infp/comments/m2qqtr


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ENFP/comments/lzx31n


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ESFP/comments/m0gajl


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/isfj/comments/m4zvme


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/enfj/comments/m6c6iy









r/ESFJ - My favorite Anime ESFJs Ranked - TierMaker


14 votes and 29 comments so far on Reddit




www.reddit.com


----------



## Diophantine (Nov 24, 2011)

xwsmithx said:


> Glad you liked it. One point I have to make a correction about, the "earthy" comment wasn't about the machines but your ideas of things to do. Some examples: hike all 46 high peaks; run 20 miles around track; build tree house; roller derby; WWE wrestling match; skiing in Colorado; etc. None of these are typical NT things to do. They are things you'd find SF's doing. A typical list of NT things to do: play chess; visit a museum; take a course; go see a classical music concert; reorganize the book shelves; point out why someone on the internet is wrong.


I don't think having those interests rules out NT functions. I think a lot of those experiences are very conducive to thinking, at least for myself.



tanstaafl28 said:


> I absolutely love the term: "...Bundle of Contradictions." I've used it many times to describe myself.
> 
> *What is like being an ENTP?*
> 
> ...


I relate to a lot of these. Do you think there is a significant difference in the way male & female ENTPs (also different maturity levels) process emotion? I like to I deal with emotions pretty head-on, whereas ENTP seems like the type to stash them away and they come back to bite them later. Though I have read that often women of all times are more conditioned to be "in tune" with their emotions, so ENTP women may not be stereotypically as brazen and almost emotionally supressed as male ones..


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

> "I do not know from what associations the hippopotamus got into the chess board, but although the spectators were convinced that I was continuing to study the position, I, despite my humanitarian education, was trying at this time to work out: just how WOULD you drag a hippopotamus out of the marsh? I remember how jacks figured in my thoughts, as well as levers, helicopters, and even a rope ladder. After a lengthy consideration I admitted defeat as an engineer, and thought spitefully to myself: "Well, just let it drown!" And suddenly the hippopotamus disappeared. Went right off the chessboard just as he had come on... of his own accord! And straightaway the position did not appear to be so complicated."
> - Mikhail Tal



Posting this here, because why not?

I always attributed this quote to a manifestation of Ne.


----------



## bmuddy120 (Dec 2, 2017)

Worriedfunction said:


> Posting this here, because why not?
> 
> I always attributed this quote to a manifestation of Ne.


The world needs more hippopotamuses


----------



## bmuddy120 (Dec 2, 2017)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I'm still not convinced of that completely. He's got some key advantages I never had. He knows his process and he shows his work. I never could do that very well. I simply got a solution, ran with it, and never looked
> back. Maybe that's on me.


Didn't notice your avatar, how's it going for you too


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

xwsmithx said:


> A typical list of NT things to do: play chess; visit a museum; take a course; go see a classical music concert; reorganize the book shelves; point out why someone on the internet is wrong.


Not sure about this. Younger INTP me was driven by adventure and discovery, from a purely intellectual/learning point of view. I just loved broadening my horizons. I used to actively think of things to do to make sure I wasn't stuck at home. In hindsight, all I did was go farther and farther afield to places just to be there (I never joined any groups, clubs, activities etc - it was all solo or with a close friend or two, making our own adventure).

I'm not sure what changed, but older me is now happy to spend an entire day tinkering on the internet, programming, and of course pointing out why someone online is wrong.

I think hobbies and pursuits can manifest a little bit differently in youth, when much more of the world feels like it's waiting to be discovered.


----------



## Astrida88 (Jun 6, 2019)

I guess I managed to spark a discussion. I wondered why the other topic got silent out of blue. I know now. A new one was created instead.

Hi everyone. It's me, who went along with the idea that JR_the_Extraordinary is not an ENTP in the other topic, eventually planting a seed of doubt in his mind, apparently. 

I did that because despite all the "obvious" ENTP signs (or maybe because of them) I could "tell" there is something off and my brain started wondering what other type might fit if ENTP doesn't, what other type could mimic ENTP so well and believe to be one. There is no clear solution - that's the only sure thing. JR_the_Extraordinary is unique and probably has some personality disorder going on and we all know they interfere with the typing (some can be explained by loops and grips, others with shadow functions - but finding the right set is difficult). He cannot be typed by simple 4 letters, stereotypes, descriptions and even the 8 functions in standard positions.

I read through the topic and I am still not convinced to any type.

For now the most possible case seems to be an Se-Te ESFP or Ne-Te ENFP with blocked Fi:

JR_the_Extraordinary, you are clearly a smart person but you don't seem to be using Ti much.

Sure thing, you are solving the math problems but they were totally boring for me and the other self identified ENTP in this topic - average ENTP would never spend 3h on something like that for the sake of "challenge" - it's either interesting or not, it doesn't entertain my Ne-Ti I drop that no matter what it is, I don't care if I can't solve a specific problem.

The challenge thing is very Fi>Te behaviour. "I have to solve that because if I can't solve that it means I am stupid (insecure Fi-Te fear) and if I can solve that I will be able to show the world (Te) how smart I am!".

Ti dom might also decide to go through making a solution but the motivation would be different "There must be a solution and I am really curious what it is. How can I bite that problem? Will this approach work? Let's try that. Hohoho, it's interesting!". And would probably care less about showing the result to the rest of the world. The way to get there is the focus, result isn't that important and typically Ti doms are secure enough of their logic that they don't need to prove it to the outside world.

And even math isn't particularly a Ti thing because math problems easily fall into Te field as well.
Aside of that I don't really see much Ti, you are clearly thinking and creating solutions and and methods on your own but no one said Te is all about gaining knowledge from outside (well... actually a lot of people say that, but it's just a lapse in thoughts, a huuuuge shortcut, missing a lot of what Te actually is).
Te deals with the outside knowledge as well (not like Ti doesn't, all thinking requires some data) but it's mostly about creating and following methods procedures. Step by step instructions, plans. Which you seem to be ridiculously good at btw. That's what I always admire in Te users, if their decide to do something they find a way to do it and actually follow through. What you do with your videos is more than just having a strong will. Everyone can see the amount of work, preparation and persistence you put into creating them.

Your Fi on the other hand shows in how much you care about the thoughts of other people. I mean - did you seriously create a yes-no pool asking random people if you are ENTP, that was showing random characters who knows who typed as ENTP, including fictional characters such as Bugs Bunny? First thing: it's manipulation (characteristic thing for Fi-Te) because you were quiding people towards voting for yes (I can sense a manipulation technique in there with my Fe but I can't exactly describe why, its just bugs me because it's a manipulative communication style I often see in FPs I know). And it's main purpose is to inflate your Fi (who am I?) ego by the use of Te (the thoughts of others).
And as I said in the other topic you seem to treasure your own feelings.

Having no moral code is one thing (it's needs further analysis) but taking moral code from a group of CLOSE FRIENDS is pretty characteristing for Fi users. They are pretty good at the whole "us and them" mentality and only care about the moral opinions of selected group of people. "My friends think this way and I like my friends so I like their opinion too, MY friends cannot possibly be wrong about morality, right?".
Fe isn't like that. Strong Fe users are the ones influencing masses with their moral code. Weak Fe users can sense the moral code of the group (regardless of size and emotional closeness) but don't particularly care about taking it as their own because moral code is not related to their sense of self. They might act like that but it's all acting. The moral code isn't exactly internalized. Unless it happen to make perfect sense to their Ti - in which case they fight like lions.

Both Fe and Fi-Te care about what other people think about them but it's slightly different.

Fe users are concerned about being a part of the group, the sense of belonging there. The amount and awareness of the needs depends on the current emotional state and functional mode of the person, in Fe loop it's pretty important, in Dom-Ti mode the need nearly disappears but can pop back up with the turn of events. If others have poor opinion about them ("they can't be trusted", "you shouldn't hang out with them or you get hurt") it could lead to being ostracized by the group. Meaning no more Fe activities (hanging out with others, observing their emotions, feeling the connection).

Fi users care about people opinions about them (again, the amount of teh care depends on the current state of the person, it's important in Te loop and diseapears in Dom-Fi mode) but the opinions are more practical. If the society thinks of you as "stupid", "retarded", "lazy", "chicken", "sick" etc. it means they won't take the person's Te opinions seriously anymore = no more worthwhile Te activity for the Fi user.

Se-Ne part is confusing but I keep what I was saying before - your choice of activities and topic is mostly Se, as well as your body language and emotional expression. Se-Fi users are the most likely ones to dance to some music that is compatible with their current emotional state. I do that maybe twice a year, if I happen to be really happy and even there it doesn't last long. My ESFP mom does it almost every single day.
(You are not like her btw, but it could be because she is currently gripping Ni and never was too dependant on Te which is your thing, your "ENFP" friend description however fits my mom current character to the T so perhaps the "ENFP" is also actually an ESFP gripping Ni, you can recognize one by their ideas about stuff such as flat earth and channelings - it wouldn't be surprising you get along so well then, being two different subtypes of ESFP).

BTW. My mom is physically fit and does not tire easily but she isn't a big eater (and she often eats spoiled food, realizing too late), isn't that much focused on sex (not like I know much, but as far as I know my father usually initiates, and he even cheats on her) and the sense of her body doesn't let get put Ikea furniture together because she always accidentally breaks something or insists a correct screw doesn't fit. It's lack of Si if anything. There are 2 types of sensing. Se types don't have to have perfect control of their bodies but they usually have high endurance.

BTW. Your digging holes in the sand and showing it to the world hits me like my mom, showing people the tree she dig out and replanted in her garden all by herself. The place is different, but the activity seems the same. Se doms just like getting sweaty through digging holes and are proud of that, I guess.

My hole digging is restricted to the beach (I don't live by one, so it's only during vacation) and I only dig close to the waterside (I tried doing so further away, but the sand is too hard so it's too bothersome) till I reach the water under sand. While on it I keep wondering if the water I am about to dig to is the same water that shows in the bottom of the wells midland, how the water is able to travel there, how it gets filtered, if the water I dig out is salty and how far in the land I would have to go for it to turn sweet, what exactly filters the salt out, how underground rivers work, if the stone filtered water is safe to drink, what kind of bacterias could be living in the stones deep underground, how far underground can humans currently dig, what happens if they hit underground lake, what if it's lava, I wonder what else could be underground instead of water, then I figure out how geysers and crude oil leaks happen and begin thinking about the times where "all the earth surface was an ocean" and wonder if it's true, I wonder about fossils, glaciers and mammoths. Somewhere in the middle my hole gets swallowed by a long wave and that's how my digging ends.


----------



## JR_the_Extraordinary (Jul 30, 2020)

Astrida88 said:


> I guess I managed to spark a discussion. I wondered why the other topic got silent out of blue. I know now. A new one was created instead.
> 
> Hi everyone. It's me, who went along with the idea that JR_the_Extraordinary is not an ENTP in the other topic, eventually planting a seed of doubt in his mind, apparently.
> 
> ...


Thank You. I have to start by saying that, because you really did inspire all of this and it has been so fascinating to me. So thanks for all of it. I’m glad you found this new discussion.

I actually don’t have much to say about your post, because honestly, I get the sense that you genuinely understand who I am. There’s nothing more I need to share about myself. I showed you everything you need to know, and you understood it, which I appreciate a lot.

What you do with the information now, and your analysis from this point forward is out of my hands.

However, there is one section of your text that really stands out to me, because it’s such an incredible description of exactly what I am. I couldn’t have written it better myself.

“Strong Fe users are the ones influencing masses with their moral code. Weak Fe users can sense the moral code of the group (regardless of size and emotional closeness) but don't particularly care about taking it as their own because moral code is not related to their sense of self. They might act like that but it's all acting. The moral code isn't exactly internalized. Unless it happen to make perfect sense to their Ti - in which case they fight like lions.”

According to what you said here, I truly must have the weakest Fe one can have. The way you described weak Fe users applies to me exactly.

And if that’s true, I would have to say Fe is my trickster function.
And I suppose that would make me either an ISTJ or INTJ. Both are types that have never even dreamed of considering.

I will say, it’s great to see that there is no confusion on who I am, and so any disagreement in type is not stemming from disagreement from who I am. You know.

And, I don’t trust my learned knowledge of the system (which I did not create) known as MBTI to debate what type I am from henceforth.

If the group concensus decides that according to the MBTI system, I am not an ENTP, I would believe it.

As you know, I am very confident when debating how things work in systems whose rules I confidently understand, however, I can not claim to confidently understand the rules of MBTI well enough to debate what it categorizes me as.

But I can confidently say that you understand me well enough to use the MBTI system to determine which type it categorizes me as.


----------



## Astrida88 (Jun 6, 2019)

JR_the_Extraordinary said:


> What you do with the information now, and your analysis from this point forward is out of my hands.


I am not going to do anything about that, I will probably forget it in 2 days unless a new information pops up. It was fun while it lasted. Thank you for giving me opportunity to type someone as interesting as you. 

I will just add one thing:



> “Strong Fe users are the ones influencing masses with their moral code. Weak Fe users can sense the moral code of the group (regardless of size and emotional closeness) but don't particularly care about taking it as their own because moral code is not related to their sense of self. They might act like that but it's all acting. The moral code isn't exactly internalized. Unless it happen to make perfect sense to their Ti - in which case they fight like lions.”
> 
> According to what you said here, I truly must have the weakest Fe one can have. The way you described weak Fe users applies to me exactly.
> 
> ...


That description has nothing to do with shadow functions because I don't really play with them (I include them sometimes if the opponent is using shadow functions theory but I only understand the first 4 functions role, that is similar to typical MBTI, I didn't take my time to analyse their shadows). 
In my dictionary strong means 1st and 2nd function, weak is 3rd and 4th function. I didn't go into "weak enough to be a shadow".

I am not sure where in shadow function stack is the Fe in your case but you might agree with that description because Fi is actually very similar to Ti. Both reach their own individual conclusions and are capable of fighting against the general group if there is a clear clash. 

Fe is similar to Te, Ti is similar to Fi. Ne is similar to Se, Si is similar to Ni. The preferred data, values, priorities and focus make the difference. Furthermore Fi+Te and Ti+Fe can bring the same result, Se-Ni and Ne-Si too. That's why typing can be so difficult. It requires going deeper than what the person says they do and much deeper than what average person can see them doing. The underlying patterns must be discovered first.


----------

